# Pleco Suggestions (asking the impossible)



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

So can anyone suggest a pleco that would meet the following criteria:
~not larger than 4-6 inches
~omnivorous
~under $40
~interesting coloration/patterns
~good in a community tank (needs to get along with my pygmy corys)
~hearty
~can be ordered online
Here are some smaller species that I like but I havent done enough research on them yet. 
L204 - Flash Pleco
L066 - King Tiger Pleco
L200 - Green Phantom Pleco
L168- Butterfly Pleco
L002 - Tiger Peckoltia
L270 - Chocolate Zebra Pleco
I know many need "blackwater (?)" conditions which I dont have. Also my substrate is gravel not sand (but I do have lots of hiding places)!
Advice greatly appreciated!
Thanks~


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey 2l. I'm doing a little research on the butterfly plecos myself, what I have found so far is that they are good in a community tank, they are very peaceful. They are herbivores that will need lots of greenstuffs. Also, they are chameleon like, and will change colors. The max size is around 4". They can be ordered online for about $20.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I just found some L200s for $20 a piece at 4 inches. This seems like a pretty sweet deal. Are they solitary or should I buy 2 or 3? 
Are these considered poopy plecos?
Do they meet all my criteria above?
Help!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Columbian zebras or chocolates i have heard them to be mean and aggressive to other bottom dwellers so i would not choose them. Have you thought about clown plecos? The dont get larger than 3 inches and are not aggressive. I dont know about the other criteria. 

Hope this helps


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

an L-200 green phantom pleco for $20 is a gift... just make sure the actually are true L-200's.. (green with yellow spots)..i pay more than that for them wholesale...
you can keep 3 or 4 of them together if you provide lots of hiding places like caves and such...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I am just a little worried that these will be larger than what I am looking for. I dont want to trade in one oversized poopy pleco only to get in another that will do the same to tank. Is the 7 inches the absolute max on these guys? Will they graze on the driftwood (I think that is what's fueling my common plecos bowels so much). Also my tank temp remains steady at 78 degrees. Is that too high for the L200?
Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I am just a little worried that these will be larger than what I am looking for. I dont want to trade in one oversized poopy pleco only to get in another that will do the same to tank. Is the 7 inches the absolute max on these guys? Will they graze on the driftwood (I think that is what's fueling my common plecos bowels so much). Also my tank temp remains steady at 78 degrees. Is that too high for the L200?
> Thanks!


2l: I have stayed out of this as the aesthetics of a Pleco are very personal but I believe that *L200' are b....t ugly*.

*One*

As you can ascertain from many of my recent posts I very much enjoy my *BN's.*


*Two*

My second favorite is the *small spot Gold Nugget (L18)*.

The size reported in the CatELog is 14" but this reported size has increased significantly (I believe from an observation of one in the wild) the last several years as it was once 6" and none which I kept grew to over this length.

They will do just fine at 78F and despite the literature will spawn at 78F.

You will need to think 3D as they very much enjoy caves and holes and three might be appropriate for your tank.

They are not a cleanup crew: they will "dart out of" their caves and holes retrieve a morsel and return to their cave or hole.


*Three*

My third favorite is the *Queen Arabesque.(L260)*

I very much enjoy them as they are very pretty fish but I would not recommend them.

They will "bury up" in the deepest caves and holes in your tank and you might not see one for several months.

TR


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I have read a bit about the L18 and everything says not to put them together as they get aggressive not only with other plecos (even of the same species) but can also be hostile to other bottom dwellers. I have 12 pygmy corys and wouldnt wan anything to happen to them.
Jones: do you notice this with yours?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I have read a bit about the L18 and everything says not to put them together as they get aggressive not only with other plecos (even of the same species) but can also be hostile to other bottom dwellers. I have 12 pygmy corys and wouldnt wan anything to happen to them.
> Jones: do you notice this with yours?


2l: no.

In my early fish keeping days I had six in a 110G which grew to approximately 6".

I know where you are coming from with respect to the literature but I never observed this behavior.

TR


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*L134*

Does anyone know anything about these plecos? I saw it listed as a "leopard frog pleco" I think this is my favorite so far. Now to find out where I can buy them...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*ok heres another one*

I really like the L144 ~ 
These seem like really good community fish. I read on planetcatfish the temp should be between 69-74 is that true? My tank runs pretty steady at 77 so maybe this wont work out. They are $18 apiece (it has blue eyes, I dont know if there is another L# out there with black eyes...) is this reasonable?
What should I doooooooooooo??


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I really like the L144 ~
> I read on planetcatfish the temp should be between 69-74 is that true? My tank runs pretty steady at 77 so maybe this wont work out.
> What should I doooooooooooo??


2l based on my experience as well as observation of other's experience PC is sometimes conservative with respect to many issues including temperature
*but *
I would not put a Pleco in my tank the water temperature of which is more than maybe 1F outside of the temperature range recommended by PC.

BTW: have you lowered your tank temperature from 78F to 77F?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have 3 leopard frog (L-134) plecos..nice fishdoesn't bother anybody..but like most other plecos; they like to hide a lot.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ok*

I lowered the tank temp to 77 just to make me feel better. After speaking at length to someone who breeds the L144's he assured me that this fish can be kept in temps ranging from 71 - 80 degrees. I ended up getting a really good deal on 3 of them and since they dont get bigger than 4 inches I think that they will all be happy in my 40 gallon. 
On monday my big boy will go back to the lfs and hopefully someone with a super large tank or pond will be happy to add them to their family. I will sure miss that fishy.... but not the mess. I am keeping my fingers crossed that smaller plecos = smaller poo. If not, oh well, at least I will have some sweet looking fish that wont outgrow my tank in a year!
Thanks for everyone's help and advice and I will get pics up when they arrive and get settled!


----------

